# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## miex

hallo ik ben miex,
ik heb me aangemeld bij deze site omdat ik geïnteresseerd ben in alles wat met gezondheid te maken heeft.
heb zelf veel last van hoofdpijn en migraine.
ben nu begin 50 en krijg steeds meer last van artrose.
wil graag horen van anderen hoe zij omgaan met hun ziekten en problemen en wie weet kan ik soms ook een advies geven.

----------

